# Hedgehog Ornament!



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been wanting a hedgehog ornament for my Christmas tree, but couldn't find one anywhere. Then today at my college bookstore I look at their tree and low and behold: hedgehog ornament!

I immediately purchased it and whipped out photos of Hejji to show the cashier  I looked it up online in case anyone else is wanting one:
http://www.songbirdgarden.com/store/scr ... oduct=4836

If you scroll thru the list there are two hedgehog ornaments, I got the 3" curled hedgehog - I think they look better in real life than in the picture









I also am wanting to make my own hedgehog ornaments. Does anyone have any cute/creative ideas for making a hedgehog ornament?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I Googled "Hedgehog Crafts" (yes, I am a dork) and got a gazillion hits. Here's two I bookmarked:

http://sarahjaneartist.blogspot.com/200 ... orial.html

http://craftsmitten.blogspot.com/2010/0 ... rafts.html

If I was at all creative, I'd make the little pine-cone hedgies from the second link.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks MissC! I might try the pinecone one, I am kind of lacking in the creativity department, but I guess its never too late to try?


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont know if you use ebay but heres one. I actually bought this one myself. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2000-Hallmark-Frien ... 4aa6455072


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres some cute ones. 

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php? ... e=handmade


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh no. Too much adorableness! There are so many hedgehog things I want on Etsy!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I found one at Yankee Candles in a bin of "woodland animals". 

They only had one or I would have bought them all.

Sorry no picture, I'm at work.


----------

